

HTC One with stock Android - ddedden
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/30/4380574/htc-one-with-stock-android-hands-on

======
NameNickHN
I really find this great news and I'm very tempted. The - in my opinion -
crappy UI that comes with Samsung's Galaxy smartphones made me switch to HTC
but even with the HTC One X I had a couple of things that bugged me. Most
importantly the fact that it doesn't run the latest available Android version
and never will.

I wonder, though, if offering the HTC One and later the Galaxy S4 with stock
Android is just a move by the smartphone vendors to get those nagging nerds -
myself included - of their backs. Especially since they tend to be very vocal.
I'm sure the average smartphone customer doesn't know or care about software
versions as long as everything works as it should.

